# GPS coordinates transfer issue



## Jimmsp (Jul 27, 2015)

I seem to have a problem with GPS coordinates transferring to my pc from iPhone 6 photos.

If I transfer photos directly to the pc via a usb cable and Windows Manager,  the GPS coordinates come over and are read by Lightroom.
However, if I wait until the photos are transferred to the cloud when I am on my wifi router, view them on the web, then download them to my pc, the GPS coordinates are not transferred, or at least not seen by LR.

I can't find any setting that tells me not to share my location when moving photos to the cloud.
Am I missing it? or is this just how it works?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

Can you clarify how the photos are transferred to the cloud?  Just using iCloud sync?  Or are you actually downloading them from a website?


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 27, 2015)

I am just using the built in iCloud sync.
The iCloud photo library is set to "automatically upload and store ...."
and my Upload to my photostream is set to:
"Automatically upload new photos and send them to all your iCloud devices when connected to Wi-Fi".
I then connect to iCloud via Chrome on my windows pc. It's when I download from here that I have an issue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

And what happens if you use the proper iCloud app instead of downloading from the website? https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204283


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 27, 2015)

I have that app installed. Nothing shows up in my PhotoStream which appears as a folder on my Win Manager.
When I first installed it, I saw the new ones. But I have not seen anything for quite a while.
Via Chrome, I see everything

I can then download from there.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

Why not give Apple a call - they're probably best qualified to answer why nothing's showing up in PhotoStream.  I'd bet that'll solve your GPS problem too.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 27, 2015)

I may do that.
The iPhone is not my main camera, but it is convenient. I want to start using it more by documenting where I am (via GPS) then copy those coordinates over to my Canon photos, as my Canon 60D does not have a GPS built in.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 27, 2015)

Jimmsp said:


> I may do that.
> The iPhone is not my main camera, but it is convenient. I want to start using it more by documenting where I am (via GPS) then copy those coordinates over to my Canon photos, as my Canon 60D does not have a GPS built in.



As you profile says your are an LR CC subscriber an alternative would be to use LR mobile. If you import the shots you need into LR mobile on your iPhone (or set it to auto import shots from the camera roll) then they will get synchronised back to your desktop complete with GPS co-ordinates.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 27, 2015)

I may try that. Thanks.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 28, 2015)

Doesn't work. I can sync my photos to the web, where no GPS shows up. I cannot sync them to LR. Nothing shows up.
I have tried logging in and out of Adobe.

Edit - I got it working.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 28, 2015)

Good news that you've got it working, I knew it should work as it's the way I get GPS co-ordinates from my phone to LR!


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 28, 2015)

Roger - thanks for the tip. I had not set up LR mobile, as I have no real interest to edit on my iPhone. I take my laptop with me when I travel. But when my Canon 60D went down (expected back from repair today) I turned to the iPhone for a week of photos.
Then I had the idea of geolocating via the iPhone  and transferring the GPS coordinates to the 60D shots.  
I think that will be my only use of LR mobile, except for transferring the occasional iPhone shot, but it should be worth the extra time.


----------

